# Where to beak in Phoenix, AZ?



## Oceantool (Jan 27, 2012)

What it says


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 27, 2012)

how do you beak?... there might be some ponds or city parks you can beak around with yer fowl weather freinds........... if you mean "busk" the only spot i ever hung out at, and apparently a good spot for that is Mill Ave in Tempe....college is right there and that's the "hip" college drag....theyre used to seein bums around there so you might have to "work it" to make good money


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Jan 27, 2012)

bryans right, mill ave in tempe is the place to busk.... dont know whatever the fuck "beak" is. quack quack. bwok bwok! chirp.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe he meant to say, "break." 

So, do you mean like "break dancing?":






or "break" as in "gimme a break" or "I need a break?"

anyway, if none of us have it right maybe you can ask a mod to destroy your good work and you can make another attempt. 
(or we can just keep poking fun).


----------



## Oceantool (Jan 27, 2012)

Busk


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 27, 2012)

could prolly make money "Breakin" on Mill Ave too


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Jan 27, 2012)

QUACK QUACK!


----------

